# Circuito luz de giro - flasher - destellador (para el auto)



## pip (Ago 31, 2011)

Bueno gente, tengo un problema, le puse un foco de mas Watts que el común y se me quemó la plaqueta de luz de giro, ahora bien, me sale 1500 pesos la plaqueta acá en Junín, pero tenia pensado hacer un circuito con un 555 que se accione cuando le ponga la luz de giro, o sea el cable que va a la luz de giro lo conecto al 555, seria así el circuito pero quiero que alguien me diga si puede llegar a funcionar o quemare todo (computadora del auto), y si está bien el diagrama para hacerlo 

Les dejo el diagrama y gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 31, 2011)

¿Porqué mandas circuitos con extensiones raras? Mandalo en jpg o bmp para verlos.
De todas maneras con un 555 mas un darlington de potencia a la salida te tiene que andar bien.
Suerte.


----------



## pip (Sep 1, 2011)

aquileslor dijo:


> ¿Porqué mandas circuitos con extensiones raras? Mandalo en jpg o bmp para verlos.
> De todas maneras con un 555 mas un darlington de potencia a la salida te tiene que andar bien.
> Suerte.



darlington es un solo componente o son 2 transitores?? otra cosa iria a pedir un transitor darlington asi en el negocio ? (porque un dia se me rio el tipo en la cara cuando le pedi tramisor en ves de transitor  XD) 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/dibujotbt.png/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 1, 2011)

Me parece un post innecesario...

existen millones de post con circuitos identicos, es lo más básico del mundo

un 555 en astable y listo...

Y darlington es una configuración de 2 transistores...pero tambien vienen transistores que dentro del mismo encapsulado tienen 2 transistores en darlington


----------



## pip (Sep 1, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Me parece un post innecesario...
> 
> existen millones de post con circuitos identicos, es lo más básico del mundo
> 
> ...



puede ser que sea inecesario pero bueno por hay gente que me dice no uses resistencia de 10k '0porque no va andar o esto o lo otro en difinitiva es un foro donde la gente postea sus dudas  y bueno esta era mi duda si te molesta mi post disculpa por tu sencibilidad -.o  bien haora lo pido asi al transitor darlington ?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Siempre los novatos plantendo mal las cosas y desdeñando los consejos es una lásima....

Primero que nada tenes que tene idea de la cadencia que queres, es decir el valor para T y el valor para T2, eso te dara T, con esos datos vas a las nota de aplciación del 555 y elegis en función de ese tiempo valores de R y de C, debido a que hay limites, y si no los concoces muy facilmente tu caclulo puede caer fuera del rango y por lo tanto no te funcionara, no sirve que alguien te diga esto o aquello vos tenes que entender los porque, si te gusta la electrrónica vas a tener que leer mucho es la única forma de aprender, con solo montar cosas no alcanza, sobre todo las hojas de datos de los componentes, por ejemplo saber cual es limite de corriente que  puede entregar en su pata 3 el 555, eso esta en la hoja de datos, en función de ello elegir el transistor que utilzaras para la lámpara en cuestión, se te aconseja un darlington porque de esa manera te independizas de la máxma corriente del 555 un darlington como el TIP102(nPn) tiene una ganacia típica (hfe) de 1000, supongamos que debes manejar las dos lámaras del auto tene 30W con 12 son 2.5A la base tomara entonces .0025A es deci 2.5mA con lo cual tu 555 funcionara joya

Espero te sirva, en la base del TR y el pin 3 con uan R de 1K0 sera suficiente


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 1, 2011)

No se como es en el auto pero en mi moto el circuito que hace parpadear las luces de giro va en serie con las mismas, eso complica un poco mas el circuito. en el auto nose como es.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Blinker haber pongamos las pilas mezclemos el ganado, los intermitentes que se utilzan en autos y motos que viene de dos y tres pines son una cosa un intermitente electrónico es otra cosa  pero cumplen el mismo fin para que una lámpara se encienda necesita de un lado estar a masa del otro al positivo

cuando en tu moto o el auto accionas el guiño cerras el circuto para las luces de la iz o lo haces para las luces de la derecha asi de simle.

Para hacer el coneccionado obvio implicara hacer algun artilugio para que conecte por un lado las luces de un lado y otro y se alimente el destellador electrónico

Es solo cuestión de plantear el circuito para ver como se interconecta, vas a necesiar alguno elemntos más obviamente


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 1, 2011)

Usá un darlington en encapsulado de un transistor y para esa potencia el TIP 142 andará requetebien.
Pero fijate que en el dibujo tenés la lámpara aislada del chassis...
En general en los focos de automóviles la lámpara va conectada al chassis. Allí tendrías que cambiar el circuito o aislar la lámpara del chassis.
De nuevo, suerte.


----------



## pip (Sep 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Siempre los novatos plantendo mal las cosas y desdeñando los consejos es una lásima....
> 
> Primero que nada tenes que tene idea de la cadencia que queres, es decir el valor para T y el valor para T2, eso te dara T, con esos datos vas a las nota de aplciación del 555 y elegis en función de ese tiempo valores de R y de C, debido a que hay limites, y si no los concoces muy facilmente tu caclulo puede caer fuera del rango y por lo tanto no te funcionara, no sirve que alguien te diga esto o aquello vos tenes que entender los porque, si te gusta la electrrónica vas a tener que leer mucho es la única forma de aprender, con solo montar cosas no alcanza, sobre todo las hojas de datos de los componentes, por ejemplo saber cual es limite de corriente que  puede entregar en su pata 3 el 555, eso esta en la hoja de datos, en función de ello elegir el transistor que utilzaras para la lámpara en cuestión, se te aconseja un darlington porque de esa manera te independizas de la máxma corriente del 555 un darlington como el TIP102(nPn) tiene una ganacia típica (hfe) de 1000, supongamos que debes manejar las dos lámaras del auto tene 30W con 12 son 2.5A la base tomara entonces .0025A es deci 2.5mA con lo cual tu 555 funcionara joya
> 
> Espero te sirva, en la base del TR y el pin 3 con uan R de 1K0 sera suficiente




si entiendo el 555 la pata 3 no entra mucha corriente por eso el transitor pero no sabia el nombre del transitor  gracias amigo  ya cuando tenga tiempo ire a comprar las cosas y vere que pasa si no se enojan pongo aver como fue el proyecto (aunque no es wuaaaaauu pero bueno )



aquileslor dijo:


> Usá un darlington en encapsulado de un transistor y para esa potencia el TIP 142 andará requetebien.
> Pero fijate que en el dibujo tenés la lámpara aislada del chassis...
> En general en los focos de automóviles la lámpara va conectada al chassis. Allí tendrías que cambiar el circuito o aislar la lámpara del chassis.
> De nuevo, suerte.



si mi amigo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Nadie se enoja, hay cosas que hoy son un pocos más dificiles que antes, por ejemplo vos podias comprar los manuales de transistores de las marcas que se comercializaban donde viviias, alli te enterabas  de la existencia de los distintos tiposk en eso manuales habia circuitos y cosas que ayudaban un mónton hoy para buscar en la web tenes que conocer el dispositivo para buscar la hoja de datos, la inversa ses practicamente imposible, salvo en las web de los fabricantes, pero resulta que alli esta lo úlitmo y hay muchs cosas que no se consiguen en todos lados lo cual es un verdadero problema sobre todo para el que se inicia lo cual me esta dando una idea para hacer una guia para quienes eimpiezan


----------



## pip (Sep 1, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Nadie se enoja, hay cosas que hoy son un pocos más dificiles que antes, por ejemplo vos podias comprar los manuales de transistores de las marcas que se comercializaban donde viviias, alli te enterabas  de la existencia de los distintos tiposk en eso manuales habia circuitos y cosas que ayudaban un mónton hoy para buscar en la web tenes que conocer el dispositivo para buscar la hoja de datos, la inversa ses practicamente imposible, salvo en las web de los fabricantes, pero resulta que alli esta lo úlitmo y hay muchs cosas que no se consiguen en todos lados lo cual es un verdadero problema sobre todo para el que se inicia lo cual me esta dando una idea para hacer una guia para quienes eimpiezan



si estaria bueno una guia ojala el dia de mañana yo pueda hacer una guia para los demas  aunque mucho a esto no me dedico por tiempo de trabajo  pero bueno de a poco a poco uno va aprendiendo aparte estoy leyendo un poco en internet y bueno siempre hay alguna que otra duda  che encerio gracias por todo siempre respondiendome vos


----------



## pip (Sep 6, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/pcbi.jpg/

una pregunta mi amigo esta bien este pcb ? o sea la resistencia variable me queda una pata suelta segun lei se conecta asi no ? o sea una pata lateral y la del medio la otra queda libre segun lo que lei en google se conecta asi esta bien o no ? y la pata del medio del tip101 es el colector el que iria a la lampara


----------



## zaiz (Sep 6, 2011)

pip dijo:


> una pregunta mi amigo esta bien este pcb ? o sea la resistencia variable me queda una pata suelta segun lei se conecta asi no ? o sea una pata lateral y la del medio la otra queda libre segun lo que lei en google se conecta asi esta bien o no ? y la pata del medio del tip101 es el colector el que iria a la lampara



Sí, así está muy bien conectado. La resitencia variable está bien y el colector es el del medio.


----------



## LYZDES (Mar 2, 2021)

Saludos, encontré este circuito para hacer este flasher de 12v, lo probé y funciona bien, en vez del transistor BD136 usé el BD435 que era el único NPN que tenía a la mano. En realidad necesito un flasher para 24v y quisiera preguntar si hay forma de modificar este para ese voltaje cambiando otra cosa además de cambiar el relé por uno de 24v. Si alguien tuviera un diagrama de otro de estos flasher, lo mismo de 12 o 24v y quisiera compartirlo, también lo agradecería


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

Cambia el rele a uno de 24v  luego lo conectas a 24v  y me cuentas...  al menos el transistor no vaa explotar... soporta hasta 45v


----------



## LYZDES (Mar 2, 2021)

Gracias *emilio177* por la respuesta, en cuanto tenga el de 24v hago la prueba a ver qué pasa, otra duda que tengo es sobre la potencia que se necesita en la bobina de éstos relés para que funcione, ya que tengo dos relés distintos de 12v cada uno, y con uno funcionó bien, pero el otro relé trabaja como si le faltara  potencia, pensé que estaba dañado pero al alimentar la bobina de este con una fuente trabaja bien


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 2, 2021)

Explicame.. para que lo haces en que lo usas??  por que??  explica para sigerir mejor


----------



## LYZDES (Mar 2, 2021)

El flasher de 24v sería para el camión de un amigo, los circuitos que armado anteriormente siempre han sido para LEDS y para esto no me servirían


----------



## Kawacuba (Mar 5, 2021)

LYZDES dijo:


> Gracias *emilio177* por la respuesta, en cuanto tenga el de 24v hago la prueba a ver qué pasa, otra duda que tengo es sobre la potencia que se necesita en la bobina de éstos relés para que funcione, ya que tengo dos relés distintos de 12v cada uno, y con uno funcionó bien, pero el otro relé trabaja como si le faltara  potencia, pensé que estaba dañado pero al alimentar la bobina de este con una fuente trabaja bien


Hola, seguramente los dos relés tienen distintas resistencias en sus bobinitas, porque básicamente lo que se busca es un compromiso entre capacidad del condensador y consumo de la bobina del relé, de lo contrario flashea o muy lento o muy rápido. Te dejo imagen abajo de uno sencillo igual. Saludos


----------



## LYZDES (Mar 5, 2021)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Hola, seguramente los dos relés tienen distintas resistencias en sus bobinitas, porque básicamente lo que se busca es un compromiso entre capacidad del condensador y consumo de la bobina del relé, de lo contrario flashea o muy lento o muy rápido. Te dejo imagen abajo de uno sencillo igual. Saludos


Gracias por el aporte y la aclaración, tenía esa duda sobre las bobinas, ya que los dos relés que probé no son iguales.
Aquí dejo el diagrama de este flasher, no utiliza relés, lo probé y funciona ok para las lámparas de filamentos y para LEDS. Se recomienda un MOSFET con una corriente mínima de 10A


----------



## Kawacuba (Mar 6, 2021)

LYZDES dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte y la aclaración, tenía esa duda sobre las bobinas, ya que los dos relés que probé no son iguales.
> Aquí dejo el diagrama de este flasher, no utiliza relés, lo probé y funciona ok para las lámparas de filamentos y para LEDS. Se recomienda un MOSFET con una corriente mínima de 10A


Que fácil está ese, y bastante simple. Saludos


----------



## LYZDES (Mar 6, 2021)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Que fácil está ese, y bastante simple. Saludos


Funciona bien, no se calienta, lo he probado con una lámpara de carro de 12v 21w y todo perfecto. En mi caso utilizé el MOSFET HRF3205 y el transistor PNP B1592. Saludos hermano


----------



## LYZDES (Ago 3, 2021)

Aquí dejo otro para quien lo necesite
Saludos👍


----------

